# quick release for campy caliper brakes?



## kmanpfk (Aug 3, 2009)

any way to add quick release to c. 1996 campy caliper brakes? 

i think they are veloce, will check tonight


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't have a solution for your brakes, but one benefit of the wider 23mm rims that I've switched over to, like the HED Belgium or Velocity A23, is that the tire and rim are almost the same width with 23c tires. This means the brakes are set wider, so wheels are easy to remove and install since the brakes don't have to be opened.


----------



## castofone (Dec 24, 2010)

You are aware that the qr for Campy brakes is at the lever? It's not that obvious. Some don't notice it.


----------



## kmanpfk (Aug 3, 2009)

actually am well aware of this. i should have explained in more detail, but am rebuilding my old circa '96 bianchi/campy as a single speed. changing the handlebars and using inverse brake levers that have no QR. 

might just end up using new tiagras or tektros instead of the original campy brakes to deal w the QR issue

i plan on selling a kit of 8 speed campy components when the rebuild comes together.

i love the old bike but don't ride it much anymore and figure its better to give the parts a new home

cheers!


----------

